# XLR OR XLR - WHICH CABLE IS BEST



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

two choices: which is best

*Belden 1800F Balanced Audio Cable
(AES/EBU, low-capacitance, high-flex cable)

*Canare L-4E6S Star Quad Balanced Audio Cable
(Higher noise rejection, but with higher capacitance)

what are the trade-offs , id klike to know the differnce between 'low-capacitance' 

and 

'Higher noise rejection, but with higher capacitance'.

what the differnce an what the effect of each on sound an performence

*___*

which should i get, iv got the outlaw audio 976 receiver with 4v - 9v output via xlr preouts



currently connecting to my four Crown xli 800 im using one for each set of my speakers 


fronts , center , sides , backs , aan to my Xls 1502 for my subs

my current xlrs that im using are the 
*____*


Monoprice 3 Meter (10ft) 3-pin DMX Lighting and AES/EBU Cable






Monoprice 3 Meter (10ft) 3-pin DMX Lighting and AES/EBU Cable - Monoprice.com


Distribute digital DMX or AES/EBU (aka AES3) data signals safely and reliably using this 3-pin DMX Lighting & AES/EBU Cable from Monoprice!This cable is designed for accurate transmission of digit



www.monoprice.com








are these good enough or should i get some from BLUE JEANS an if so which



*Belden 1800F Balanced Audio Cable

(AES/EBU, low-capacitance, high-flex cable)



*Canare L-4E6S Star Quad Balanced Audio Cable

(Higher noise rejection, but with higher capacitance) 



one would be better


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I doubt if you will discern any differences aside from the price and appearance.


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

ok , but do you know the meaning of 


(AES/EBU, low-capacitance, high-flex cable)



*Canare L-4E6S Star Quad Balanced Audio Cable

(Higher noise rejection, but with higher capacitance


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Sure but you can look them up. I have spool of the Canare that I use for construction projects.
The higher capacitance of the Canare can roll-off highs but, with short domestic runs, it will not effect audible frequencies.
AES/EBU refers to the use of the Belden for digital signals where a high-frequency roll-off (above audible frequencies) can be a problem.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You won't be able to hear a difference between the two. Assuming quality cables, the most important consideration is the quality of the connectors, especially the female connectors. You should get cables with Switchcraft or Neutrik connectors.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

? Canare can roll-off highs could remove any distorion that might ecurr from my outlaw audio 976 receivers 4v - 9v preouts connected to my xli 800 , ive offen wondered whats the max volt input to the xlr inputs on my xli 800 because i dont know , both the selectable input sensitivity of 0.755V or 1.4V are low then 4v but does the mean that they cant take higher then or does that mean that the point at which the amp gets a reaction to the singnal


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

1. I doubt if there is any audible roll-off with such short lengths.
2. Using a cable to fix distortion is not a fix. 
3. I can't parse the rest of your post.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh..................
4. I agree with Wayne that you will not hear a difference among these cable options.


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

ok thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Have you seen a spec for the high-frequency roll out the Canare has? If not I would assume that it is well above the audible range.

BTW, Canare makes an excellent two-conductor balanced cable, the L-2T2S.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> BTW, Canare makes an excellent two-conductor balanced cable, the L-2T2S.


No ground or is it 2-conductor + shield?


----------

